
Judge blocks top Uber engineer from working on self-driving vehicles - chrshawkes
https://www.hipstercode.com/blog/127/
======
sushid
This is a poor "article." The commentary at the end is especially off-putting.

This [http://www.businessinsider.com/a-judge-just-banned-ubers-
for...](http://www.businessinsider.com/a-judge-just-banned-ubers-former-head-
of-self-driving-cars-from-lidar-related-work-2017-5) better summarizes the
case (i.e. mentions that Levandowski was already preemptively demoted removed
from working with LIDAR).

------
Fricken
Judge Alsup blocked Levandowski from working on LIDAR, which is just one
component, he's free to work on the rest. I'm sure this isn't the ruling Waymo
was hoping for, it's little more than a speed bump for Uber, there's other
LIDAR suppliers out there.

I got the smackdown pretty hard here on HN for suggesting Waymo's case wasn't
as strong as it looked when they first presented their evidence, but it isn't
over yet, the Feds may do a criminal investigation and they may yet find
something worth prosecuting over.

------
greenyoda
Extensively discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14341972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14341972)

